# Women's Field Trial - Maryland



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

What is the status of the approaching Storm - When will it reach Maryland?


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Mike, 

They said it would hit CT on Monday am. If you make the fourth and its on Sunday....you may need some rain gear! Good luck this weekend!

Chris


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks I need it.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

According to the forecast today, they are predicting that it will hit land sometime on Tuesday in New Jersey / Maryland Area, and will be even with the Virginia / North Carolina border (out at sea) on Monday morning. 

I would say that on Sunday, there would possibly be some rain and wind, but neither should be too too bad. If it was Monday though, I would be worried.


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

According to the weather channel we have 50% chance of rain on Sunday.
Location of stakes:
Open--Roberts, 29500 Beaver Dam Rd ,Trappe 21673
Qualifying--Roughwater Farm (Myra's) Island Creek Rd & Chamberlain Cove Rd, Trappe 21673
On Saturday Amateur--Butch Chamber's property 3178 Jamaica Pt. Rd, Trappe 21673


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Open call backs
1-5-10-11-12-14-21-23-25-27-28-29-30-31-32-33-34-35-37-40-41-42-43-44-45-48-50-56-57-59-60-61-62-63-64-68


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Qual finished and all I know is Jim McCready won with Walker
Derby starts 10 AM at Myra's


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Open callbacks to last series running now 28-30-34-43-48-60-68

Derby 4th series running now 1-2-5-6-8-9-14-18-19

Am call backs to land blind starting now 1-2-3-7-8-10-11-14-15-17-18-20-21-25-27-28-34-35-36-37-38-40-41-44-45-46-47-49-52-53-55-58-63-65-66-70


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Open Placements First. #43 Lyza. Sandy McCourt
Second. #68 Star. Alex Abraham
Third #34 Piper. Ed Forry
Fourth #60 Quikk Rick Millheim
RJ #48 Shooter. Paul Brown
Jam #28 Ticket. Paul Brown

Derby Placements. First #8 Bo Mark Mosher
Second#2 Rider Mark Mosher
Third #6 Maddie. Cal Rumbly
Fourth#18 Jodi Millie Welsh
RJ #5 Jams 1-9-14-19

Qual placements
First #3. Walker. Jim McCready
Second#4. Duke. Bob Else
Third #20 Ghyllie. Mike Zukovich
Fourth #1. Key Sue Metka
RJ #19. Jams17-23-25

Am will finish land blind in AM


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Congratulations to my friend Roy Morejon & Zip for winning the AM. This Qualifies her for 2013 NARC & earns her the AFC title. Way to go buddy, see you in TX.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations Roy. Hope I can train with you sometime when I go to Maine to see Wendy.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Qual placements
First #3. Walker. Jim McCready

Congratulations to you both!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

WooHoo Congratulations Roy and Zip. So happy for you!!


----------



## northstorm (Aug 18, 2008)

congrates to duke and bob. keep up the good work


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Huge Congratulations to..... new AFC and Nat'l AM Qualifying...

AFC Salty Paws Sealed With A Kiss, ..."Zip"....

Imagine that "Kiss" is dancing among her endless supply of ducks with happiness and pride...

Judy and Bob


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Woo hoo Zip and Roy!!! Sorry we missed you guys!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

moscowitz said:


> Congratulations Roy. Hope I can train with you sometime when I go to Maine to see Wendy.


Yes, congratulations Roy!!!


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations to Sandi and Lyza on your Open win and to Roy and Zip on your Amat. win .


----------



## zaranuke (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats to Roy and AFC Zip! What a great achievement this year!! Also congrats to Sandi and Lyza!! It's been an honor to train with you and your dogs!!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations to Alex on the Double Redder! Way to go!


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks Breck I like calling it the Double Redder


----------

